# Ma ne vale la pena con Manager?



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Questa la domanda maxima che mi ha fatto Gabriele (il mio amico ortopedico) mentre stavo arrancando, distrutta  e sul punto di infartare, sulla scaletta della piscina, dopo avere fatto qualche vasca.
Sto fumando troppo. E più che un pesce sembro un granchio che nuota. E visto che non nuotano...
Tra un rantolo e l'altro ho chiesto pietà. Lui non ha mollato. Ho richiesto pietà. Niente. Allora ho mediato promettendo che davanti ad un Mc avrei vuotato il sacco.

Un ora dopo eravamo al Mc, in mezzo ad un arcobaleno di razze provviste di prole. C'era anche un cane.
Sembravamo dentro un film colorato e un pò schizofrenico, una caciara mai sentita, quando poi mi sono vista allo specchio dietro il divanetto mi sono messa a ridere perchè....altro che  Tebe con i suoi fantastici occhioni, il flap flap e i boccoli.
I capelli tornati ad essere quelli dei miei 15 anni. Un cespuglio con annesso nido di vipere. 
Niente trucco. Pelle, nonostante la crema, un pò tirata e biancastra.
Labbra color morto affogato. E anche secche.
Tuta. Ero perfettamente integrata nel Mc.
E mentre aspettavo lo schiavo Gabri pensavo a Manager. Chissà cosa avrebbe detto vedendomi conciata così...

Eravamo già stati in motel.
Ero nel suo ufficio. Una mini riunione di lavoro io e lui.
In pausa sigaretta. Sorridendo. Mi disse - Sei bella. Ma sai quando lo sei veramente?-
Pensai subito ad una risposta seria del tipo _Quando ti soffocotto? Quando tento di rianimare il morto?_ ma ovviamente. Da brava quale sono. Aspettai che continuasse.
-Quando non hai nulla sul viso. Li sei _davvero_ bella.-

-Trovi che io sia davvero bella senza trucco?- ho chiesto a Gabriele mentre faceva l'equilibrista con due vassoi colmi. Tattica confondimento acque. Voleva parlare di Manager...lo avrei sommerso di domande stronzata.
-Tebe scusa potresti aiutarmi? Mi sta cadendo tutto.-
Uff...che palle.  
-Cosa mi hai chiesto?- e intanto si è cacciato in bocca una manciata di patatine fritte che pareva uno che aveva patito la fame.
-Niente. Allora...donne?-
-E no _Tebina_, no. Io ci devo almeno provare.-
-Dimmi che davvero che non stiamo per fare la conversazione che immagino. Non traditori vs traditori e il seguente filippone emotivo. Te lo dico prima Gabriele. Ti mollo qui senza se e senza ma.-
Ha fatto la faccia da innocente -Mi conosci. Non sono un moralista e so che con te non funziona quindi...-
-Ok, fai pure il grillo parlante.-
-la domanda è la stessa. Ma ne vale la pena con Manager?-

Si. Di getto. Tra un aletta di pollo e una sorsata di aranciata.
Ha continuato.
Non ha detto una parola sulle solite cose che di la nel forum sembrano imperare nei 3d.
Chi ama non tradisce, chi tradisce è un  egoista e tutto il repertorio (detto dai non traditori tra l'altro. Insomma parlano di cose che non conoscono. E' come se io facessi un simposio sul valore assoluto della fedelt.:mrgreen 
Comunque. Ha usato la tecnica razionale tedesca.
Domande dirette. Risposte brevi. E tutto assolutamente basato sul "ragionamento".
Ovvero.

Gabriele -Ho letto della vostra seconda volta in motel. Hai avuto orgasmi?-
-No scusa...prego?-
-Hai avuto orgasmi? Nella tua descrizione sul blog della serata non mi sembra di avere letto qualcosa al riguardo.-
-Ma cosa c'entrano i miei orgasmi in...-
-Tu rispondi. Orgasmi?-
-...no....quasi....insomma....-
-Li hai finti?-
-NO! Non fingo orgasmi. Per chi mi hai preso?-
-Se ne è accorto che tu...niente divertimento?-
-...credo di si...insomma...-
-Ha fatto qualcosa per rimediare?Mi sembra che Manager sia uno dei pochi in grado di maneggiare bene la materia cunnilingus...A no...hai scritto che siete stati insieme quattro ore con un ora circa di sesso, e che le tre ore rimanenti avete parlato. E parlato. E parlato.-
-Gabriele. Falla breve.-
-No. Non la faccio breve. Allora. Ricapitoliamo. Primo sesso...cilecca. E anche li...un sacco di discorsi. Secondo sesso. Precox e tu a bocca asciuttissima. E ancora un sacco di discorsi. Ma di che cazzo parla per tre ore questo.-
-Fa dei viaggi indietro nel tempo più che altro. Poi gossippiamo sull'ufficio. Sui colleghi...qualcosa su come siamo fatti noi, dello strano che ci siamo piaciuti...-
-Questo per i tre quarti del tempo che state in un motel. Con tutti i rischi annessi. Non ti sembra che ci sia qualcosa di stonato?-
-Non è un traditore. E' un marito. Un padre. Ha cinquant'anni. Gabri...non è un puma da letto. Diamogli tempo.-
-Tempo? tempo di cosa. Che diventi il puma che solo tu e Nausicaa vedete? E intanto lui _viene_ e invece di occuparsi degnamente di te, come ogni maschio decente sente il dovere di fare con la donna che ha tra le lenzuola...lui parla...della sua gioventù. Dei colleghi...di voi...-
-Non mi piace come stai trasformando questa storia...-
-Ma non sto trasformando niente. Leggo e ti conosco, traggo le mie conclusioni. E sai quali sono?-
-Immagino di si, ma non sono d'accordo.-
-Come va il sesso con Mattia?-
-Bene. Anzi. benissimo. Ma non capisco cosa c'entri con... -
-Da uno a dieci?-
-Hai gli ormoni a palla Gabri? Vuoi vedere che sotto il tavolo hai il pipino duro e ti eccitano i miei racconti?-
-Da uno a dieci? Sei? Sette? Nove?-
-Nove. Scopo da Dio con Mattia, non è un segreto. Mi stai irritando, ti avverto.-
-E Manager? da uno a dieci?-
-Ok Gabriele. Ok. So dove vuoi arrivare. Non ho una cotta per Manager.-
-Ma non è questo il punto, non ho nemmeno preso in considerazione il lato sentimentale  visto che si tratta di te, ma sto solo cercando di farti ragionare. Diamo il sei politico a Manager sul sesso?-
-....no....-
-Un cinque?-
-Cinque e mezzo...c'è sempre il cunnilingus che lo salva...-
-Perfetto...e ricapitoliamo. Cilecca. Precox. Non orgasmi. Parla come un logorroico...Non sta facendo nulla di quello che ci si aspetta da lui. Ovvero. sesso. Un gran bel sesso. Un sesso che quando hai finito dici. _Cazzo. Ne vale la pena rischiare. Cazzo. Ottocento orgasmi. Cazzo. Mi sento una donna nuova_. Succede questo Tebe? Non mi pare, sempre da quello che scrivi. Sembra un sesso scadente. Egoistico. Ed egocentrico. Ma questa volta non sei tu l'egomaniaca, ma lui. E dopo si fa venire i sensi di colpa probabilmente. E diventa un pò merdoso. Ma  entriamo in una sfera affettiva che non voglio toccare con te perchè qui contano solo i fatti. Ti rifaccio la domanda Tebe. Sei stata una traditrice seriale. Ragioni a sesso perchè con Mattia, a parte un pò di sana competizione, non ti manca niente. Quindi. Ma ne vale la pena rischiare  con uno che non raggiunge nemmeno la sufficienza a letto ed è uno stronzo egoista?-















Ci sto ancora pensando.
Il mio si deciso dell'inizio è meno deciso.
Anzi direi quasi che non è manco più un si.
Non è ancora no, ma...
Gabriele in effetti non ha detto delle stronzate.

Oggi non sono in ufficio. Casa.
So che Manager è da noi.
Nessun cenno.
E mi sto decisamente irrigidendo.
Perchè sto qui a pensare alle sue paturnie quando dovrei solo ricordare orgasmi urlati e numeri da circo.

Forse dovrei limitarmi a farmi scopare il cervello.
In quello è da dieci con bacio soffocotto accademico.

Ma poi sto facendo i conti senza l'oste Manager.
Magari ha già deciso di chiudere perchè i sensi di colpa lo stanno divorando e...

Però.
Da quando ho parlato con Gabriele qualcosa nella mia percezione di Manager è cambiata. In negativo devo ammettere.
E una decisione l'ho presa.
Ho deciso di comportarmi come se fra noi non fosse mai successo niente. Non parlo solo del sesso rotfl parlo soprattutto del lato "umano" del nostro difficoltoso rapporto, in cui io riesco a toccargli "l'anima" e  lui, quando se ne rende conto si chiude a riccio, sparando cocci di vetro a mitraglietta.
Non voglio essere il suo nemico.Causa di massacri emotivi ogni volta che guarda la sua numerosa prole quando torna a casa.
Perchè c'è anche questo in mezzo.
Che io non capisco ma per forza devo empatizzare.
Parte Tebe sentimentale finita e per dirla in due parole.

Ma che cazzo sto a fare con Manager?


Vado a farmi la ceretta sokkar alla patata.
In settimana sarà la guest star delle visite e da quando ho scoperto la depilazione global mi sento un altra donna.:diavoletto:, e molto più morigerata sessualmente:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2012)

meno male che anche Gabriele la pensa come me... anzi io pensavo pure qualcosina di peggio... ma mi sentivo sola e sono stata zitta.
E occhio al nido di serpenti in testa... bisogna saperli ammaliare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Aprile 2012)

mi hai confuso :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (2 Aprile 2012)

Avercene amici/amiche come Gabriele!

Cattivik!


----------



## darkside (2 Aprile 2012)

e io che credevo che chissà che numeri facevate.....:rotfl:
la ceretta total è una figata ( si può dire?) mi fa sentire così..... mmmmmmm :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt756 ha detto:
			
		

> meno male che anche Gabriele la pensa come me... anzi io pensavo pure qualcosina di peggio... ma mi sentivo sola e sono stata zitta.
> E occhio al nido di serpenti in testa... bisogna saperli ammaliare.


Sbri...qui ormai è come un salotto..devi sentirti libera di dire la tua anche se va contro corrente! E temo che anche Gabriele pensi qualcosa di peggio e credo che si sia tenuto il colpo mortale per dopo....


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt757 ha detto:
			
		

> mi hai confuso :mrgreen:


Oddio! La parte degli orgasmi è stata troppo?:mrgreen:
Ok faccio la seria. Perchè sei confuso? Non è che puoi fare come chi lancia pietre, smuove tutto e poi chi si è visto si è visto....flap flap


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt758 ha detto:
			
		

> Avercene amici/amiche come Gabriele!
> 
> Cattivik!


Vik veramente. Tra l'altro e pure un non traditore quindi il suo ragionamento cristallino mi sta facendo veramente pensare...
Noooooooooooo salvatemi dalla fedeltà!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt760 ha detto:
			
		

> e io che credevo che chissà che numeri facevate.....:rotfl:
> la ceretta total è una figata ( si può dire?) mi fa sentire così..... mmmmmmm :mrgreen:


Si certo. Numeri proprio....
e la ceretta total....mmmmmmmmmmmm pure io.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2012)

Una ola per Gabriele! :rotfl:
Ho una sensazione dopo aver letto la vostra conversazione. mah, non so..

Granchio che nuota...:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt763 ha detto:
			
		

> Vik veramente. Tra l'altro e pure un non traditore quindi il suo ragionamento cristallino mi sta facendo veramente pensare...
> Noooooooooooo salvatemi dalla fedeltà!!! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Se serve aiuto per salvarti dalla fedeltà basta chiamare... :fischio:




:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Cattivik


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2012)

Con calma.<br>Nausicaa fa sbav sbav quando Manager ti scopa col cervello. <br>I racconti del motel in effetti non mi hanno mai spinto a fare sesso col mio uomo <img src="images/smilies/mrgreen.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mrgreen" smilieid="262" class="inlineimg"><br><br>Tebina, ma che problemi ti stai facendo?<br><br>Un uomo ti piace, ti fa eccitare, ti fa voglia. Comincia una schermaglia lunga e dura, e magari proprio per questo ancora più piacevole, fino a che lui cede ai tuoi flap flap.<br>Ahimè, a letto non raggiunge neppure lontanamente quello che desideravi.<br><br>Continuano le schermaglie, il suo essere tenero e rompicoglioni assieme, continua a sottolineare che sei "sua" e allo stesso tempo è distaccato. <br>Lo tocchi e si chiude a luccio.<br><br>Ma desideri ancora andarci a letto. Ci vai -altre schermaglie, l'attesa piccante e amara allo stesso tempo- e di nuovo... bè, insomma... uhm... <br><br>Ne hai ancora voglia.<br>Oppure... ne hai ancora voglia?<br><br>Il punto secondo me non è se diventerà o meno un master.<br>Ma se questo che sta succedendo tra voi ti piace o meno, se ti va o no.<br>Continua ad eccitarti, a stuzzicarti, a farti prudere questo rapporto fatto di flap flap, di uragano Tebe, di ghigni, di freddezza e poi mosse inaspettate e tenere?<br>Se sì... continua. Se no, smetti.<br><br>Baci


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt761 ha detto:
			
		

> Sbri...qui ormai è come un salotto..devi sentirti libera di dire la tua anche se va contro corrente! E temo che anche Gabriele pensi qualcosa di peggio e credo che si sia tenuto il colpo mortale per dopo....


Ohi madamin... mi sa che ti sei intrippata per bene... di niente in tutto. Lui non è manager... quella è facciata: lui è quello che si presenta al motel col calzino pirotecnico ma soprattutto senza preservativo, quello non proprio splendido nelle performance e che ha pure il coraggio di fare il ghigno da fenomeno quando vi rivedete dopo.... ma che c'avrà da ghignare?
Dalle mie parti si dice: grande, grosso e buono da niente.
Ma... tu... visto che ti sei presa tanto disturbo... ci hai ricamato per bene sopra per fartelo sembrare chissà che... può essere? Tebe... ne è valsa la pena?


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt767 ha detto:
			
		

> Se serve aiuto per salvarti dalla fedeltà basta chiamare... :fischio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:diavoletto: lo sai che poi dovrei scrivere come è andata sul blog....:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt772 ha detto:
			
		

> Ohi madamin... mi sa che ti sei intrippata per bene... di niente in tutto. Lui non è manager... quella è facciata: lui è quello che si presenta al motel col calzino pirotecnico ma soprattutto senza preservativo, quello non proprio splendido nelle performance e che ha pure il coraggio di fare il ghigno da fenomeno quando vi rivedete dopo.... ma che c'avrà da ghignare?
> Dalle mie parti si dice: grande, grosso e buono da niente.
> Ma... tu... visto che ti sei presa tanto disturbo... ci hai ricamato per bene sopra per fartelo sembrare chissà che... può essere? Tebe... ne è valsa la pena?


....sono ancora in gestazione....questione Manager congelata fino alla sua prossima mossa.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Aprile 2012)

Ciao Gabriele,

mi prendo una storta alla caviglia sinistra ogni due per tre e mi fa sempre un pò male.
Devo andare da un ortopedico? 

Eheheheh... approfitto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (3 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt776 ha detto:
			
		

> :diavoletto: lo sai che poi dovrei scrivere come è andata sul blog....:mrgreen:


:thinking: bhe tanto che ho da perdere... :strizza: fammi sapere dove e quando


----------



## Eliade (3 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt777 ha detto:
			
		

> ....sono ancora in gestazione....questione Manager congelata fino alla sua prossima mossa.


 Non aspettare, pensaci nel frattempo a quello che ti ho scritto...


----------

